

Learn Version Control with Git - lalmachado
http://www.git-tower.com/learn/

======
icu
Thanks for this, I use Perforce
[http://www.perforce.com/](http://www.perforce.com/) but I've always wondered
about using Git. Now I don't have an excuse not to give learning about it a
go.

------
lazyant
Thanks for this.

A little nitpick: "Git is the best version control system currently
available." hmm, blanket statement. I can think of scenarios where another VCS
is more suited.

------
tobidobi
Hi everybody, here's the author typing. Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
robinhoodexe
I'm considering learning Git for managing my school-related stuff written in
LaTeX such as notes, small assignments and big, collaborative papers. Should
I?

~~~
tobidobi
Sure, you're not limited to code when using Git. Especially when collaborating
with others (and more so when working with plain text files), Git can help a
lot. I'd suggest you give it a try; both Git and the online version of our
book are free!

